# Riddle me this goddamn thing....



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

How the hell does a car do this? How does it see from above? It ain't making making up the grass pattern or that crack in the driveway.

That is a newspaper to the right of the car as it's pulling out of the driveway.

How? Fucking HOW!!!

I'm going for a walk with my lovely girlfriend. By the time I get back, I want answers.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

You didn't read the fine print ? It comes with a tethered drone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Satellite, no?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Multiple cameras and a computer.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine does the same thing, Front Camera, cameras in the mirrors and camera in the back


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> Mine does the same thing, Front Camera, cameras in the mirrors and camera in the back


and if you ever throw one in reverse and have someone else walk around the car you see that the cameras are hilarious fish eyes. Once they become more common body shops are gonna be real busy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Satellite, no?


I thought about it, but don't think so, because of the slow tracking


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> Mine does the same thing, Front Camera, cameras in the mirrors and camera in the back


DDUUUUUDDDDEE - cameras in the mirrors.....now that makes sense. I'll have to check.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

It uses the power of Christ


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Always12AM said:


> It uses the power of Christ


...........and when you reach 665kms on the odometer, it just jumps right to 667. Better than rolling back the odometer on resale.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> It uses the power of Christ


A Christler?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Adcandour said:


> A Christler?


That was awesome!!! My out loud laugh for the evening.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Both you and Chuck earned your pay for today. Nicely done.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Cameras, well defined optics, with software to correct for point of view that translates to a view from above. The cameras are always in the same place relative to the car, so it becomes an optics geometry problem to translate the view from the 3 or 4 cameras to the 'drone' view.
That's my take.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

In my wife's car it's called 'birds eye' view....so I'm assuming the VW must release a bird to up into the sky with a camera.... really cool. I'm also pretty sure the car has 'hamsters running in a wheel' for an engine.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

But seriously...who are our cars now spying on us for?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BGood said:


> You didn't read the fine print ? It comes with a tethered drone.



I always thought a drone would be handy for when you're stuck in traffic just to go up high and have a look see.

Just open a port on the hood, send her up, look around and make decisions accordingly.

There's not much that's more "real time" than that.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I always thought a drone would be handy for when you're stuck in traffic just to go up high and have a look see.
> 
> Just open a port on the hood, send her up, look around and make decisions accordingly.
> 
> There's not much that's more "real time" than that.


I would also like that feature. But I’d probably abuse it if I discovered it was just some jackass driving 98kph in the fast lane with absolutely nothing in front of them. 
I’d fly it just off to the side of their drivers side window and “edge them” into a lane meant for slowpokes. 
It would be a public service. The folks behind them would appreciate it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I would also like that feature. But I’d probably abuse it if I discovered it was just some jackass driving 98kph in the fast lane with absolutely nothing in front of them.
> I’d fly it just off to the side of their drivers side window and “edge them” into a lane meant for slowpokes.
> It would be a public service. The folks behind them would appreciate it!


How about the ability to be able to broadcast directly to (interrupt) another driver's car audio system..........

LMAO


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> How about the ability to be able to broadcast directly to (interrupt) another driver's car audio system..........
> 
> LMAO


Even better. 

"_A-hem... do you realize you are travelling in the wrong lane? This lane, known as the left lane, fast lane, & passing lane, is reserved for vehicles travelling faster than you are willing to go. While you may see it as a public service, the local constabulary does not need you to calm traffic flow. Please signal, and move into a slower moving lane. Remember, no one should have to exit the passing lane to pass you_". 

That would be awesome!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Even better.
> 
> "_A-hem... do you realize you are travelling in the wrong lane? This lane, known as the left lane, fast lane, & passing lane, is reserved for vehicles travelling faster than you are willing to go. While you may see it as a public service, the local constabulary does not need you to calm traffic flow. Please signal, and move into a slower moving lane. Remember, no one should have to exit the passing lane to pass you_".
> 
> That would be awesome!


Yup, or even simply


GET OFF THE PHONE AND DRIVE ASSHOLE!!!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Yup, or even simply
> 
> 
> GET OFF THE PHONE AND DRIVE ASSHOLE!!!!


That would work too.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Google map routes for traffic in real time. No drone needed. We are all 0's and 1's in its algorithm.(until big brother needs more data)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stephenlouis said:


> Google map routes for traffic in real time. No drone needed. We are all 0's and 1's in its algorithm.(until big brother needs more data)



Sure, if you wat to take what you're handed.

The Drone would give me information and I can make my own decisions.

Seems different to me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I could imagine the road rage... first you rear end someone and have to sort it out, then your drone hits someone else's to make the situation better.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 366933


How did you get a screenshot of my peyote vision? Wait, is this what everyone is seeing on peyote nowadays? Waaaait wait wait .. am I the only one still doing peyote?!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 366933


No no, you misunderstood.

Only *I* get one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jfd986 said:


> How did you get a screenshot of my peyote vision? Wait, is this what everyone is seeing on peyote nowadays? Waaaait wait wait .. am I the only one still doing peyote?!



You may be the only one I know who can GET peyote.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Or just get a large drone with a paintball gun attached to it and ring up their asses with that sorta like a Reaper .. lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Or just get a large drone with a paintball gun attached to it and ring up their asses with that sorta like a Reaper .. lol


like LARPing Air Force. 

Aim High!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Duntov said:


> In my wife's car it's called 'birds eye' view....so I'm assuming the VW must release a bird to up into the sky with a camera.... really cool. I'm also pretty sure the car has 'hamsters running in a wheel' for an engine.


I got some news for you.
Are you sitting down?









Birds Arent Real


THE OFFICIAL SITE of the BIRDS AREN'T REAL movement. Wake yourself up from the lie. Resist the bird drones that steal your information and spy on you. Tell others about the truth that you've discovered. TOGETHER WE CAN CHANGE HISTORY AND REGAIN OUR SANITY.




birdsarentreal.com


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sure, if you wat to take what you're handed.
> 
> The Drone would give me information and I can make my own decisions.
> 
> Seems different to me.


When I used to commute I wished I had a balloon with a camera on it to launch above and get information on why the traffic isn't moving in front of me. I really hated not knowing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> When I used to commute I wished I had a balloon with a camera on it to launch above and get information on why the traffic isn't moving in front of me. I really hated not knowing.


Yeah that's it in a nutshell. It's easier to wait when you understand WHY you're waiting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> I got some news for you.
> Are you sitting down?
> 
> 
> ...



I KNEW it!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> I really hated not knowing.





Milkman said:


> It's easier to wait when you understand WHY you're waiting.


And when there's a looooong wait, how many are thinking 'someone better be dead'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> And when there's a looooong wait, how many are thinking 'someone better be dead'.



Can't say that has ever crossed my mind. I just want to know if I should bail at the next exit or look for a way to turn around.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> And when there's a looooong wait, how many are thinking 'someone better be dead'.


That's actually happened to me twice that I was all ticked about being delayed on the 401 and getting all pissed off until I made it to the scene of the accident and knew that some poor slob just like me had in fact just died. One time there was a K-car that had hit the back of a flatbed and then acted as a ramp for the semi behind to climb the flatbed. I remember approaching at a crawl thinking "How did that truck get on top of the other?". It wasn't until I inched by the back of the flatbed and saw that little triangle of K-car - knowing that someone was still in there - and never going home. I was in my MGB and the top was down. As of that moment It changed the way I drove in traffic to this day.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> And when there's a looooong wait, how many are thinking 'someone better be dead'.


I honestly thought that, even jokingly... until there was. It haunts me to this day. It had literally just happened, not even emergency services had arrived. Only the people not injured were mulling around. I saw two guys lay a coat over a woman who (I'm guessing) been ejected from her car. She was on the median as the on-ramp met the highway. It took me a second or two to realize what I'd actually seen. It spooked me pretty bad. I was on my way into work... I was a driver at the time. I didn't "depart" for my route on time. I sat in the lunchroom for a while. My boss was going to send me home, but I was able to collect myself. 

I still get pissy when I'm sitting in a snarl, but as soon as I start to feel myself really rage, I remind myself of that scene, and say "well, it ain't me. I guess I'm lucky just to be stuck in it, not involved in it."


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm so glad my longest regular drive is weekly five minutes to the no frills. The van just sits there in the driveway, day after day. And once the patios open up two weekly gigs within five minutes -- I'd walk but for the piano. Darn, life is good.


----------

